# Accurist - How Would I Go About Getting Information On It



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bought this on ebay on a whim, taken some pictures, the movement looks really nice, probably do with a service, original bracelet is attached.

now i have the watch i would like to know some information about it, i would like to "home in" on the experiance of you guys into how to identify a watch, do i start off with the movements, the make etc..

heres the pics

thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really sure what your asking really , its a 1950s or 1960s manual wind Accurist, :dntknw:

A decent simple Swiss watch.....


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Not really sure what your asking really , its a 1950s or 1960s manual wind Accurist, :dntknw:
> 
> A decent simple Swiss watch.....


thank you , how did you know it was in the 50's was that based on the movement or the watch (trying to learn something today!)

thanks

Jonahtan


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Jonahtan,

With some brands there are on-line databases where you can find the date of your watch, for example Seiko, Omega, Rolex and others.

Your problem is your watch is an Accurist and I'm not sure such a facility exists for that brand.

Accurist is a British watch company and before the Quartz era they used Swiss movements in their watches. What these movements are I don't know, they could be the ubiquitous ETA or made by one of many other small Swiss watch houses that got swallowed up by the Quartz revolution. This type of watch is sometimes called 'Swinglish' there are(were) many others like Garrard for example.

You can either find an Accurist expert (but I don't know of any)or take it to a watchmaker (my local watchmaker was able to identify which Swiss movement I had in my Garrard) or possibly write to Accurist with some pics asking for info...but good luck with that!

If you really want to get into the vintage watch experience, I would recommend an Omega, endlessly repairable, restoreable(if that's a word) and a huge amount of on-line info about every model and serial number.... it can get expensive though.

In the meantime, get the Accurist serviced, wear and enjoy a nice bit of 50s/60s nostalgia.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hi Jonahtan,
> 
> With some brands there are on-line databases where you can find the date of your watch, for example Seiko, Omega, Rolex and others.
> 
> ...


The Accurist in the OP has an Enicar (as noted by the AR cartouche under the balance wheel) 1010 (compared to the bridge plates of photos of Enicar movements).

There is a variety of methods to help ID a calibre .. some are easier to ID than other (yours is easy).

One place to look is the famous Ranfft archives at http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk

I would second the opinion that you should buy an Omega .. but for different reasons. They aren't all any more repairable or restorable than millions of other watches, they aren't all better than millions of other watches, but they do have lots of online information. However the main reason is that I don't collect them, and I don't want you polluting the waters where I fish.

Every bloke that asks for a watch recommendation gets told Omega which is why the vintage prices are high, and the water are so treacherous with fakes and frankenwatches.


----------

